# Hydroquinone



## popeye (May 3, 2006)

i just got back from walmart, and I found this stuff called Nadinola skin discoloration fade cream for like 4 bucks. it supposedly fades dark spots for a more even skin tone. i just googled the stuff, and it is 3% hydroquinone. apparently hydroquinone should only be prescribed by a dermatologist and can only be used for a certain amount of time because it can cause cancer.

does anyone know anything about this? I'm pretty frightened...


----------



## LittleRumor (May 3, 2006)

You have to be careful with hydroQ. It's a weaker concentration to buy over the counter, but normally pretty expensive. I'm shocked that' it's only $4!! Anyway, you absolutely cannot use hydroQ if you're pregnant; it causes birth defects. You can apply it twice a day and follow with a good 25+ SPF sunscreen for the day. And you cannot use it longer than 5 months of twice a day application. You need to give your skin a month 'break' after that. The last part is what the Sephora chick told me when I bought Murad's. Maybe someone can comment on this? Otherwise, it's a good safety precaution  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LVA (May 3, 2006)

never heard of it .. and don't know if i'm even pronouncing the name of the thread rite ... lol


----------



## cardboardboxed (May 3, 2006)

I'd be careful. But wow $4! Where was it in the store?


----------



## popeye (May 3, 2006)

i found it next to the shampoo aisle.

after looking it up online, i was really surprised that i got it so cheap too. all the other stuff with hydro. in it was mad expensive. maybe i just got lucky?

i'm going to try it out for my scars and see what gives. i just wanted to make sure i wasnt going to die or anything.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

oh yeah, i use murad too. acne complex kit. does that have hydro. in it too?


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 3, 2006)

I've never used it but I know it helps to fade dark spots and reduce pigmentation. Good find at $4.


----------



## emily_3383 (May 4, 2006)

my derm prescribed me 3% hydroq and i used it for about 4 months and it all cleared up. But now my skin got irritated after i shaved my legs so now they are scarred again. I have noticed that most skin fading products only have 2% and i rather have it prescribed then getting it at a store.


----------



## xjackie83 (May 19, 2006)

i did a very comprehensive search, but please research this stuff. Just a simple search on google I found links saying many countries (including France) have banned hydroq because they believe can cause cancer. I realize everything causes cancer these days, but it's something worth looking into before slathering it onto your body.


----------



## Nox (May 19, 2006)

Use the Makari skin care line. They do not use HyrdroQ in their products (except for the fade soaps). Read more about them at www.makari.com


----------



## NYShopgirl (May 19, 2006)

i tried pro active skin lightening lotion with hyroquinone it's a little bit espensive but now i've been using palmers fade cream with hydroquinone for some dark spots that i have, it also cost almost $5 only. I also read that it dangerous but you just have to use it for 3 months and then stop it.


----------



## monniej (May 19, 2006)

nadinola has been around for ages. for a long time it was the only fade cream available to african americans. my grandmother and my sister still use it and their skin is great. i tried to use it and it broke me out so badly that i never tried it again. i would most definitely do a patch test before using this product. i may be only $4, but it's super strong and could cause a terrible reaction. be very careful!


----------



## popeye (May 20, 2006)

thanks guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missprissy82 (May 20, 2006)

i use derm prescribed hq, and I have no problems from it. I am african american with oily sensitive acne prone skin. It takes months for my marks to fade, so i HAVE to use this. Or Ill look like I have chickenpocs.


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

Hydroquinone is a form of cortisone for fading dark spots but what I know is u can't use it for more than 2 months continuously 2x/day,u have to stop it if there's no improvement in 2 months and take a month's break,then re-use again.

You have to use sunblock in the morning and sometimes it comes with a sunblock.


----------



## dolphin_gal (May 20, 2006)

I read a little while ago that the FDA is going to ban Hydroquinine from any/all skin care products except maybe those ONLY prescribed by a doctor. If the FDA bans it, you know it's gotta be bad .... either that or the company isn't rich enough to 'buy' and endorsement - lol. I'd stay away from it at all costs. JMO


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

wow, i've never heard of this stuff. i'd definitely steer clear unless you get a doctor's opinion. good luck and be careful!


----------



## LittleRumor (May 24, 2006)

That's too bad that the FDA is planning to ban it!! It's suppose to be really effective. There are a lot of precautions with it, which I mentioned above, so I suppose it's too 'advanced' for OTC. Paula Begoun and Dr Leslie Baumann (my skin care gurus) recommend hydroQ for clearing pigments&gt; I currently have a ton from a bad breakout, so I am using Murad's to clear them up. I'll let everyone knows how it goes. :laughing:


----------



## milkauvence (May 24, 2006)

Hi Gang,

I would stay away from it. But, if, you insist on giving it a try take my derms advice. She said *never* go out into the sun without 25+SPF(plus reapplication every hour) *IF* you are using ACTIVE ingrediant products. What you are trying to prevent can become worse in the future, The combination of "active product+sun" makes your skin over-react causing your cells to go into defense mode which can lead to skin spots and aging in the future.


----------



## LittleRumor (May 24, 2006)

http://www.philosophy.com/web/store/...-1_56507_24008

This might be better if anyone is afraid to use hydroQ. I haven't personally used it, but I'm considering. (I tend to react with sunscreen products...I don't know why  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> )


----------



## LipglossQueen (May 24, 2006)

I think hydroquine is dangerous it's meant to be really affective but it also makes the skin more prone to sun damage I would recommend trying something that doesn't contain hydroquine.


----------



## milkauvence (May 24, 2006)

There's also Kojic Acid as a lightener which is less harmful. Gycolic facials work great and an AHA face washes.


----------



## SuperNanna (May 31, 2006)

Hi!

I have a tendency to breakout with sunscreen products also ... I have found a great foundation from Tarte with spf 20 that is not only a marvelous lightweight foundation, but doesn't bother my skin at all. I bought it at Sephora, don't know where else it is sold. Also, Clinique has some great non-oily sunscreen products that are marvelous. My daughter has acne and she uses the Clinique spray on her face and it doesn't bother her skin. The Clinique is a bit more reasonably priced, as the Tarte foundation runs around $50 for a six to nine month tube (depending on how often you use it). Hope you find something as sunscreen is a necessity these days, isn't it?

Best of luck,

SuperNanna


----------



## seiya_odango (Jun 13, 2006)

Hydroquinone is banned in Japan, France, and recently some parts of Africa. Kojic Acid is the main ingredient for most whiteners in Asia. Kojic Acid takes longer to whiten, but is safe to use as opposed to Hydroquinone. There is also alpha-arbutin which is another alternative.

For a Kojic Acid alternative try:

Kose Sekkisei- available at bath and body works

For a Alpha-Arbutin alternative try:

Shiseido Whitess

DHC Alpha-Arbutin line- www.dhccare.com

One major thing to remember if you are going to use Hydroquinone is that once you get desired results is to stop using it immediately. Good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tajameka (Apr 11, 2007)

i use the nadinola..n it works! umm i dont think i have cancer...? maybe i should go check. but uh..if ur lookin 4 something that ACTUALLY fades post-acne marks..then u shud try it!


----------



## chinadoll (Apr 12, 2007)

My experience with Hydroquinone was not good. I have seen that cream Nadinola. I used like 2% and after I used it caused redness irritation and it counter acted. I had a reaction to it, the dark spots got darker instead of lighter after using it for like 3 weeks. Be very careful I dont recommend this. Go to Sephora and get a holistic natural lightener works safely. Try Lumedia.


----------



## memaize (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so glad I read this......I was wondering about how long I should use my Obaji products (the clear, and blender are both 4% hydrQ). I've been using it steadily for 9 months....Yikes.


----------



## Lauren (Apr 12, 2007)

Just wanted to add, don't use it along with benzoyl peroxide or it will stain your skin brown!!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Apr 13, 2007)

It makes you more sensitive to the sunlight that's why the skin goes darker, I'm not sure if your skin will forever be more sensitive though.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 13, 2007)

I was prescribed hydroq and the brand my derm chose for me was pretty cheap. Since it was for my legs and i didnt want to wear shorts or skirts i didnt have to worry about getting too much sun on my legs. At first i thought it was working but soon after all my scars went away.


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 13, 2007)

I was using a fade product with that in it, and it didn't do a thing! Now I'm trying "Meladerm" - if you google it, you will get all the details.


----------

